

Ask HN: Best Data Visualisation Resources? - thenomad

So, I&#x27;m needing to do some data visualisation for an analytics program soon, and I want to rapidly get up to speed on the best practises for data visualisation in 2014.<p>What would you recommend as the best books, videos, ebooks, websites, etc to learn about data visualisation right now, particularly for less-technical users?<p>I speed-read, so feel free to suggest thick tomes if they&#x27;re the best option :)
======
tjr
Edward Tufte's materials are well-regarded:

[http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/books_vdqi](http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/books_vdqi)

[http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/books_ei](http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/books_ei)

[http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/books_visex](http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/books_visex)

~~~
thenomad
They look superb - thanks very much.

------
venkasub
Other than the usual books, I dig the most recent innovations (on Twitter) by
subscribing to these lists :

[https://twitter.com/BrianBBrian/lists/data-
visualization](https://twitter.com/BrianBBrian/lists/data-visualization)
[https://twitter.com/venkasub/lists/viz](https://twitter.com/venkasub/lists/viz)

Also, collated a list of libraries almost 3 years back:
[http://theuforce.blogspot.in/2010/12/data-visualization-
char...](http://theuforce.blogspot.in/2010/12/data-visualization-charts-
and.html)

------
ScottWhigham
Might want to xpost over at [http://datatau.com](http://datatau.com) if you
don't get what you hope to by posting here.

~~~
thenomad
Very useful, thanks!

------
blueatlas
I've posted an informal list of visualization resources that I've been
tracking. There are references to other visualization lists within the doc.

[https://github.com/dbuonomo/visualization-
resources](https://github.com/dbuonomo/visualization-resources)

------
akg_67
I will suggest checking out following resources:

Books

* Nathan Yau, Data Points Visualization that means something * Stephen Few, Information Dashboard Design The effective communication of data * OReilly, Visualizing Data

Software

* Tableau and example visualizations * D3.js and example visualizations

~~~
thenomad
Will do, thanks!

